# Spider identification



## chickenmommy

Can anyone tell me what kind of spider this is? It had little hairs on its body. I found it on the straw I use for my chicken coop. Got total Heebie Jeebies right now :/


----------



## Elfinworld

chickenmommy said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of spider this is? It had little hairs on its body. I found it on the straw I use for my chicken coop. Got total Heebie Jeebies right now :/


They look like jumping spiders. They jump and scare the crap out of me, but not harmful.


----------



## Elfinworld

chickenmommy said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of spider this is? It had little hairs on its body. I found it on the straw I use for my chicken coop. Got total Heebie Jeebies right now :/


This is a picture of a female platicryptus jumping spider. Very common in barns and sheds. They bite but are not considered dangerous.


----------



## chickenmommy

That's scary looking. The spider I found was the biggest spider I have ever seen around here. It was like 2-3 Inches long. I went to go get a stick to squish it and when I came back it was gone.


----------



## rob

spiders that jump ! jeez im gald i live here.


----------



## chickenmommy

If spiders sprout wings im gonna need therapy just to sleep lol


----------



## Elfinworld

chickenmommy said:


> If spiders sprout wings im gonna need therapy just to sleep lol


Lol! Spiders are beneficial, so they don't bother me. But cockroaches I am deathly afraid of. Just the way they scurry off. Ugh!


----------



## Bee

He looks like the funnel web spiders I have living on each of my nest boxes on the outside of the coop. I leave them there because they are great at keeping nuisance bugs out of the coop. Their webs are fascinating...I'll try to get some pics!

Here's a link to info on this spider...

http://www.everythingabout.net/arti...rthropods/arachnids/spiders/funnelweb_spider/










Their larger cousins, the wolf spider, can be quite large and was the constant occupant of our outhouse as I was growing up....now, imagine your bare bottom hanging out over a dark space...with the chance of a large, brown spider crawling out of any given area of the outhouse..as you shine your flashlight desperately around the small, enclosed room in the utter darkness. Who needs scary movies?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

This thread is full of nightmares!


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol indeed it is


----------



## mamawolfen

I work VERY hard to not freak out at spiders... The chickens have been eating ours, which is AOk with me!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Insect control is one of the main reasons I love chickens.


----------



## Roslyn

I've now had three severe reactions from "harmless" spiders. I now know why my Grandmother always raged an all out war against spiders.

My husband has thought me a little wacko each time until it happened to him and a teeny tiny spider fell on his neck out of a tree and bit his neck. His issue only lasted one week but he was in a lot of pain and said that it felt like someone hit him in the face with a piece of wood! He had no swelling, only a tiny red mark, but then his neck started to itch and his neck hurt, then his face. He had a hard time seeing out of the one eye and felt like he was punched. Nothing on the outside, just on the inside.

My issues have lasted from 2 weeks to 9 months! Bizzarre symptoms that travel through my body from the bite site. Twice I saw that the spider was speck small, but once I never did see the spider, just felt the bite.

I now follow in my Grandmother's footsteps and rage war on spiders. I don't see any of them as harmless.

Sorry, I have no idea what kind of spider that is. There are so many different ones that it's tough to narrow them down.


----------



## hennypenny68

This is a jumping spider I had on my deck the other day I live in b.c Canada isn't she pretty.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

HennyPenny- that is one cool spider. I was born in B.C. Canada but, we moved when I was 2.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

Elfinworld said:


> Lol! Spiders are beneficial, so they don't bother me. But cockroaches I am deathly afraid of. Just the way they scurry off. Ugh!


And cockroaches have wings. Ahhhh!


----------



## Bee

Henny, that is one pretty spider! I used to have a jumping spider living in my TV and it would come out and get on the screen whenever we watched a movie. I loved having it there...but my mother came to visit once and she's death on spiders, so she saw him and killed him with one swat! Poor little guy! 

I can't tell you how many spiders I have almost swallowed when they got into my water glass at night...sppttllittttpptttt!!!! ICKsie! Lived in an old farm house that was spider heaven and so spiders were an every day thing..and every night. Silly beasts.


----------



## Barnbum374

mamawolfen said:


> I work VERY hard to not freak out at spiders... The chickens have been eating ours, which is AOk with me!


We have a bunch of daddy long legs at the barn. The chickens don't bother them. We also have lots of brown recluse and black widow spiders. I hope the chickens develop a taste for them!


----------



## hennypenny68

Barnbum374 said:


> We have a bunch of daddy long legs at the barn. The chickens don't bother them. We also have lots of brown recluse and black widow spiders. I hope the chickens develop a taste for them!


Don't know if you know this but I found out that daddy long legs are one of the most deadly spiders out there but because they have such tiny fangs they can't puncture your skin thank god on the other hand brown recluse are a whole diff ball game that's for sure.


----------



## hennypenny68

Bee said:


> Henny, that is one pretty spider! I used to have a jumping spider living in my TV and it would come out and get on the screen whenever we watched a movie. I loved having it there...but my mother came to visit once and she's death on spiders, so she saw him and killed him with one swat! Poor little guy!
> 
> I can't tell you how many spiders I have almost swallowed when they got into my water glass at night...sppttllittttpptttt!!!! ICKsie! Lived in an old farm house that was spider heaven and so spiders were an every day thing..and every night. Silly beasts.


Yah I have a respect for spiders they do a wonderful job of killing all the pests in my gardens we have so many diff types here that when your out and about in the garden any rock u lift is guaranteed to have a spider under it. I always tell people if you take a moment and just watch a spider and close enough they are very beautiful and interesting to watch I find but I always find beauty in the strangest of things lol. That spider I had a pic of hangs around my porch all the time it's like having a pet spider around lol


----------



## Bee

My son has been bitten by a brown recluse 6 different times...they were very painful and nasty places to heal. As a nurse I've seen some pretty odd and nasty recluse bites and what they do to people...some require plastic surgery after it's all said and done.


I was doing some reading on them when my son had his bites and the info said they could cause long term organ damage and the toxin could also travel through the body over time and erupt in other places that would resemble and act much like the original bites.


----------



## hennypenny68

Bee said:


> My son has been bitten by a brown recluse 6 different times...they were very painful and nasty places to heal. As a nurse I've seen some pretty odd and nasty recluse bites and what they do to people...some require plastic surgery after it's all said and done.
> 
> I was doing some reading on them when my son had his bites and the info said they could cause long term organ damage and the toxin could also travel through the body over time and erupt in other places that would resemble and act much like the original bites.


Yup I'm a nurses aid and my hubby has been bit a couple of times as well he had to go to the hospital once a day for IV intibiotics it was really bad it's kinds funny but I just found out that daddy long legs are one of the most poisonous spider out there but there fangs are so tiny that they can't puncture your skin thank god for that one cause we have them all over the yard.


----------



## Bee

They stink to high heaven too! Can't stand that smell....


----------



## Barnbum374

I don't like using exterminators, but I made an exception when I found a live recluse on my pillow one night as I was about to go to bed. We found lots of dead recluse spiders the next few days. They scare the heck out of me!


----------



## Bee

My son's military base was infested with them! This I did not know when he came home with his duffle bags....and brought some stowaways along. Yeah, that room was double bombed...but not before he had been bitten on the stomach twice, in his nose, on his arm twice and once on his leg. He had already had the bites on his legs from the base but the worst bites occurred after he got home.


----------



## bcfox26

Y'all are giving me serious heebie jeebies with all the spider talk. I do not like spiders but I usually leave outside ones alone unless its one that is poisonous. Now I'm going to feel spiders crawling on me for the next 30 mins.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Spiders are pretty good folks, but camel crickets, or we call them well crickets, those give me nightmares. They will chase me down the hall of the old house that I raised my boys in. Icckky!!


----------



## Bee

Y'all will be happy to know that I had to evict my funnel web spiders when I cleaned out my nest boxes and worked on the coop. Even found a nursery with hundreds upon hundreds of tiny baby spiders! All swept down and washed away...but I'm sure they will be back.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Bee said:


> Y'all will be happy to know that I had to evict my funnel web spiders when I cleaned out my nest boxes and worked on the coop. Even found a nursery with hundreds upon hundreds of tiny baby spiders! All swept down and washed away...but I'm sure they will be back.


Now, I HATE spiders, but I somehow want to see that spider nursery. Any pics, bee?


----------



## chicken_coop99

So I'm hearing about the brown recluses or however you spell them and just wandering if there located in indina?


----------



## chicken_coop99

Indiana i spelled it wrong


----------



## Bee

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Now, I HATE spiders, but I somehow want to see that spider nursery. Any pics, bee?


I didn't! I usually have my camera handy to take pics of most things I do with the chickens but didn't have it. It was kind of cute...a pocket of webbing filled with tiny, tiny reddish brown youngsters. I felt pretty bad sweeping their little lives away but I'm sure some survived to live another day.

The following day I walked right into some webbing strung across the coop door(that's never happened before)...I think they were sending me a message. I'll probably find a chicken head in my bed soon....shades of the Godfather.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Bee said:


> I didn't! I usually have my camera handy to take pics of most things I do with the chickens but didn't have it. It was kind of cute...a pocket of webbing filled with tiny, tiny reddish brown youngsters. I felt pretty bad sweeping their little lives away but I'm sure some survived to live another day.
> 
> The following day I walked right into some webbing strung across the coop door(that's never happened before)...I think they were sending me a message. I'll probably find a chicken head in my bed soon....shades of the Godfather.


Lol Bee!


----------



## Chippets

Bee, you are too funny! I too HATE spiders. Make me freak. We have brown recluse and black widows on our property. Wolf spiders love to find their way into my laundry room. The boys love to throw their laundry onto the floor in there, and there always seems to be a spider hiding. Had a big one under the rubber door gasket of my washer - he would drop down onto the laundry when you opened the door to get the clothes out. Talk about screaming!!! My son came to see what was up, and then he tells me the same thing happened to him when he was doing his laundry. AND YOU DIDN'T TELL ME??!! was all I could say at that point!!

Also had a Golden bit on the stomach by a recluse. She had a large area just sort of eaten away covered by a flap of skin. Didn't see it right away until i was grooming her because of all that fur. Vet thought she was going to die from it. But, the old coot came through just fine! She was a tough old girl! I was forced to put her down at the ripe old age of 16!


----------



## anakonia

I love spiders! I only kill the black widows I see. Been stung by bees and got very sick from a tick, but never had a spider bother me. They eat the bugs that bug me. Regardless if you love them or hate then with out them our lives would be utterly miserably over run with bugs. As for jumping spiders they are everywhere. They only jump at prey they are going to catch and not at people.
They catch flies and bugs by stalking them and jumping on them they do not spin webs. This the name "Jumping Spider". They scurry away from us though and pose no threat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar

anakonia said:


> I love spiders! I only kill the black widows I see. Been stung by bees and got very sick from a tick, but never had a spider bother me. They eat the bugs that bug me. Regardless if you love them or hate then with out them our lives would be utterly miserably over run with bugs. As for jumping spiders they are everywhere. They only jump at prey they are going to catch and not at people.
> They catch flies and bugs by stalking them and jumping on them they do not spin webs. This the name "Jumping Spider". They scurry away from us though and pose no threat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I guess the jumping ones depends on where you live. We had a run in with a big jumper here, and that thing was jumping at all of us. My son finally found a shoe and got rid of the issue.


----------



## anakonia

I have lived in Hawaii and Missouri before Arkansas never had that happen. I even back them up on my dust pan and toss them out to make
the Hubby happy. Would love to see a picture of this kind of spider you are talking about.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

